# AWStats Help!



## MallyMal (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello,

I'm having trouble setting up AWStats on 10.2.6 server. I am trying to set up AWStats for each individual site on the server.  

1. I have already turned off the Performance Cache on all the sites. I have changed the following... 

CustomLog "/private/var/log/httpd/access_log" "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b"

to

CustomLog "/private/var/log/httpd/access_log" combined

in the in /etc/httpd/httpd_macosxserver.conf for each site.

2. Copied awstats.pl, awstats.model.conf, lang, lib and plugins to CGI-Executables.

3. Copied the icon folder into mydomain.com folder which is located in /Library/WebServer/Documents/mydomain.com

4. Took a copy of awstats.model.conf and entered the following settings:
LogFile="/private/var/log/httpd/access_log"
LogFormat=1
DirIcons="/Library/WebServer/Documents/mydomain.com/icon"
SiteDomain="www.mydomain.com" 

5. Changed awstats.model.conf name to awstats.www.mydomain.com.conf.  I also tried awstats.myipaddress.conf. I then put this file in CGI-Executables.

6.  Opened Terminal and entered awstats.pl -config=mydomain.com -update 

OK, this is where the trouble starts. Terminal says awstats.pl : Command Not Found

I know this is long but I wanted to be very detailed. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------

